# First Insp. of year - Found my Queen! Big Pollen



## Canhona (Jun 11, 2015)

Just sharing some highlights of my one hive. Inspected it today. Found the queen! First I've seen her. Rescued this open air hive on November 21st 2015! I really didn't expect them to survive. However, thanks to an easy Pennsylvania winter they are doing great! Enjoy!

Late November








Today's Inspection - Isn't she a beauty?















Huge Pollen!


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

Great to hear. Nice plump looking queen. With all these warm weather my hives are going gangbusters. Expect early swarming this year!


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

Those are very lucky, lucky, bees. Glad to hear you snagged them and that beautiful queen found a happy, safe, home.

Enj.


----------



## Canhona (Jun 11, 2015)

Yeah Burns. My other hives are going gangbusters also. Going to be a good year. Enjambres - They are very lucky! I went into winter doing everything I could for them. I just assumed they would croak. But I never give up on anything. =) I am super excited the girls made it! I think I'm more excited over this queen and hive, than when I got my 1st hive! LoL.


----------

